
How Alan Turing Deciphered Shark Skin - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/68/context/how-alan-turing-deciphered-shark-skin
======
hellofunk
It is rather astounding to me just how much depth of understanding Turing
showed about things that were not known, studied, or conceived of during his
lifetime, even in areas that are fairly unrelated to each other.

~~~
earthicus
I think it wasn't just limited to turing! Several of the pioneers of
mathematical computing showed astonishing foresight about how farreaching this
new theory was. For example, here's Sydney Brenner talking about how much von
Neumann understood about self-replication by 1950:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ictxz1XCiY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ictxz1XCiY)

